# after 3 days uptime its game over.



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Install Linux Ubuntu and the problem goes away.

Guaranteed.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Licensed, registered, fully updated OS?


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

My dad's Macmini started freezing on boot up a few months ago. It would load the apple screen with the white status bar underneath, and that bar would run to the right about halfway and then stop. Most times it would take 15 minutes or longer to finally start. Checks all showed nothing wrong with the hard drive but we swapped it with a new solid state hard drive and the problem is gone.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I suggest you start by running Task Manager and seeing what applications are using the most resources. You can also check Event Viewer to for any services or applications that are potentially causing issues.

Any errors or warnings found in Event Viewer can be researched on-line which will tell what is causing it and often provide a resolution.

I would also suggest you turn off unneeded services. There are a number of services that run for which are of no use on a home computer or are more beneficial to software manufacturer.

For instance Windows 10 has an "optimized update delivery system". This allows Windows 10 to download updates from computers other than Microsoft servers either on your local network or over the Internet. The catch, however, is that this feature which is turned on by default turns your computer into update-sharing hub which feeds updates to other devices both on and off your network. This saves load on MS servers at the expense of yours.

A web search of "What services can be disabled in Windows 10 (or whichever OS you are using" will tell you what can safely be disabled.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Set the virtural memory to system managed. A page/swap file really isn't needed with 32GB of memory but don't elimiate it completely yet. As mentioned by drenchenfire, look at the task manager & the event viewer for other clues.


----------

